# GPS Touren in Sachsenwald/ Aumühle



## Ober (14. Mai 2007)

Hi hat jemand schöne Touren in der Gegend Sachsenwald/ Aumühle als GPS Tracks ?
Format wäre egal, länge und Schwierigkeitsgrade auch.


----------



## Dübli (23. Mai 2007)

Mion Ober!

Habe zwar keine GPS Tracks, kenne mich aber betens im Sachsenwald und Umgebung aus.
Kennst du den Wuzeltrail an der Bille entlang,den Hexenwaldtrail, Krimtrail oder den Geesthangtrail?
Das sind die schönsten in der Umgebung!
Wenn man die alle miteinander verbindet, kommt meiner Meinung nach, die schönste Tour in Norddeutschland zustande(ca. 70 bis 90 km). Wenn nicht, belehrt mich eines besseren!!!

Stelle mich gerne als Tourguide zur Verfügung. 

Mfg Dübli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. Mai 2007)

Wo sind denn Hexenwaldtrail und Krimtrail?


----------



## Dübli (23. Mai 2007)

In Aumühle und Friedrichsruh!


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Mai 2007)

Ich tippe auf 13 (Aumühle) und 6 (Friedrichsruh).

Vielleicht mal 'ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt? Samstag?

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## ahara (24. Mai 2007)

Die 6 und die 13 bin ich gestern gerade mit Günter gefahren. Im weiteren Verlauf sprach er dann auch vom "Hexenwald"....war 'ne tolle Tour


----------



## GFreude (24. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht mal 'ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt? Samstag?
> Grüsse,
> Manni



Würde ggf. mitfahren! Mal schaun wie das Wetter wird, denn bei feuchten Untergrund tue ich mir nur ungern den Wurzeltrail an!

Ich schaue auch noch mal nach, ob Tobi mir ggf. GPS-Daten aus der Gegend gegeben hat!


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Mai 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Würde ggf. mitfahren! Mal schaun wie das Wetter wird, denn bei feuchten Untergrund tue ich mir nur ungern den Wurzeltrail an!
> Ach, das schaffst Du schon!
> 
> 
> Ich schaue auch noch mal nach, ob Tobi mir ggf. GPS-Daten aus der Gegend gegeben hat!



Wo Du es grade sagst: *WO IST TOBI?*


----------



## Ober (24. Mai 2007)

Sind das ausgeschilderte Touren ???????????????



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 13 (Aumühle) und 6 (Friedrichsruh).
> 
> Vielleicht mal 'ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt? Samstag?
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Mai 2007)

Nö. Sind Teilabschnitte des X-Trail, gekennzeichnet mit den Zahlen. 

Die 6 z.B. geht zwischen Friedrichsruh und Aumühle hoch zur B 207, das ist einer der schönsten Trails überhaupt.

Die 13 beginnt oberhalb der Bismarck-Quelle hinterm Zaun und führt zum X-Tail an der Bille entlang, zum Anfang sehr ruppig, dann mit schönem "Flow" zur 1. Bille-Brücke.


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2007)

Ober schrieb:


> Sind das ausgeschilderte Touren ???????????????



Pack dein GPS ein und ich fahre mit dir alle Strecken ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (24. Mai 2007)

Wirklich eine nette Gegend, hatte heute einen guten Guide und habe einige nette Trails an der Bille unter den Reifen bekommen. GPS hatte ich leider nicht mitgenommen.


----------



## ahara (24. Mai 2007)

Warst du mit Martin unterwegs? Der kennt nämlich jeden Grashalm... 


@manni: ich kann Samstag leider nicht...


----------



## Ober (25. Mai 2007)

Nein



ahara schrieb:


> Warst du mit Martin unterwegs? Der kennt nämlich jeden Grashalm...
> 
> 
> @manni: ich kann Samstag leider nicht...


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Mai 2007)

hi, wenn ihr noch n jungen spunt (15) sucht, ich bin zwar lang kein xc mehr gefahren aber ich müsste nur wieder n luftdämpfer und  drittes kettenblatt rannhauen, dann hät ich schon wieder n enduro...wenn ihr noch mehr geselschaft sucht, könnt sich einrichten...

aso kennt ihr die dahlbergschlucht?


----------



## gnss (13. September 2007)

Falls du noch suchst habe ich noch ein paar Aufzeichnungen, bis ich alle netten Wege abgefahren bin wird es noch ein wenig dauern.


----------

